# Transfer Case Fluid Change – Jeep Wrangler JK toad



## OURv (Feb 20, 2017)

Friends,
Well it’s time to change the oil in our Jeep toad’s transfer case.
There was much swearing & gnashing of teeth.

I made a video to share :

Check it :
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7awVHNX-sNPxt7FsV1QS5w

See You in Camp !!!!

Mr & Mrs Ourv
San Francisco Bay Area of California
2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE
2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry

Visit us on YouTube @ OURv


----------



## sophiajamesmic (Feb 11, 2016)

Wow! amazing job, really appreciable. Thanks for sharing. If you have faced RV Roof leakage then RV Liquid Roof Coating is the best choice for repairing RV Roof leaks instantly.


----------

